# Apartment rental websites



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Hey everyone...does anyone have a list of sites that have apartments in dubai for Rent? I have found a few but none of them have great photos or details of what you get for the money. Probably the best I have found so far is Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Property in Dubai, Apartment and Villa with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. but again the photos don't do the 130,000aed per annual apartments any justice. I'm just trying to see what the living arrangements for that price will be like in the various areas I would consider living, ie. the marina, the greens etc.

Regards


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im afraid better homes has the best websit.

If you click on more info it will bring up more info.
Click on pic of camera and it will bring a few more pics up.

Sorry if you know this already.

I saw on the site tonight there was 1 bed in Greens for 115,000dhs + 125,000 dhs.
Also 1 bed in Marina from 125,000 dhs (not including fees of course!)


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I saw on the site tonight there was 1 bed in Greens for 115,000dhs + 125,000 dhs.
> Also 1 bed in Marina from 125,000 dhs (not including fees of course!)


What fees and how much should I budget for said fees per month or per year? Are you talking electric, cable, internet etc or something else I haven' accounted for?

I have been given a budget of 132,217 aed for rent and 
8815 aed for utilities. I should hope this will be enough for a 1 bedroom with a view of something other than the road...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You will need to allow 5% of rental price for agents fees.

You should get a 1 bed for your budget.
Does your allowance increase each year, as no doubt next year they will be more expensive again.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

We just rented a new 1 br in discovery gardens for 100 000aed. We are very impressed, and looking forward to making it our home. Its a bit quieter than in the marina, and we like it that way.

You should be able to get a very nice 1 br for your budget. We went eith better homes, they seem to be very good at what they do.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The best range of properties for rent can be found in the property section of the Gulf News website.

_


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

When we were looking, Cluttons was the most responsive and helpful. And had a good range of apartments in the Marina. I don't understand the appeal though, it's a concrete jungle there and everything looks the same


----------



## petelles12 (Jun 3, 2008)

Check dubaihomesearch website. It is covering rentals of Betterhomes, Landmark, Specialists, Rustar etc. I liked it.


----------



## sreeharin (Jun 2, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> Hey everyone...does anyone have a list of sites that have apartments in dubai for Rent? I have found a few but none of them have great photos or details of what you get for the money. Probably the best I have found so far is Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Property in Dubai, Apartment and Villa with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. but again the photos don't do the 130,000aed per annual apartments any justice. I'm just trying to see what the living arrangements for that price will be like in the various areas I would consider living, ie. the marina, the greens etc.
> 
> Regards


visit Dubai - Department of Tourism and Commerce Marketing : Travel


----------

